# Important ,Need Help !!!



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

So i think my male saxon monk is sick...He is just sitting there puffed up....however when I opened the cage he flew out like nothing ,but once he got out he was acting "off" and after the half hour fly time ,I shook the treat bowl to call the birds back to the cage (gotta love pigeons for that) and the hen flew in good and fast ,but the male took a long time to come in ,which is not like him at all.

I put electrolights in his water ,but if that wont do it ,what will I do ??

also I checked for canker and he has none.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He could still have canker because you can't tell by just looking as there is wet canker which attacks the internal organs. Is he light?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

How are his poops ?


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

uummm...I will weigh him along with his mate tomarrow ,and I dont know how his poops look .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you need to bring him inside where you can monitor to check his poop and tell how much he is eating / drinking and keep him warm. Have you picked him up to see if his keel bone is prominent?


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

He is inside ,and although his keel bone is a little noticeable ,it only sticks out like 1.10296429710520682048630% more then this 100% healthy mate.


----------

